# Serra Id Please



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

I know these aren't the best possible pictures.... but it's a bit skittisch.

*Combichrist*, please don't say what you think it is. You probably know what it was sold for and i want to keep this ID as objective as possible.

Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

?GDR. Nice looking regardless of what it is.i Like your tank setup too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

S. Compressus

You can see the barring.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im going to say Rhom, barring at this state is negotiable.

Just my 2 cents, still love ya Ksls


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Too juvie to make a 'for sure' ID IMO...


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

My first guess. Sanchezi. Second guess Compressus. I don't think it's a Rhomb though. Spots are not uniform enough. Purely speculation at this size though.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wait a few more months or post some better pics because as of right now you can't make a definite id. Going by the body shape I'd say irritans but I can't get a good look at it's caudal fin or flank, I'd say compressus going by the spotting but that could be an optical illusion too because of the angle and clarity of the pics.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I was noticing that elongated body thing too... but I think it's just that one photo's stretched outta shape.
He looks more "rhomish" in the other pics...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah that's why these pics aren't really sufficient for an accurate ID. Unless maybe you're Frank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wonder whatever happened to ol' Frankie.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

S. Compressus?!?!


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright, well. I bought it being a S. Compressus. I think it is a Compressus, but as Larry Dallas said... It's a bit early to say. Just wanted to get some expert opinions though. Thanks for the id's


----------

